# Logo in Illustrator



## corona (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo... 

bin leider nicht so erfahren mit dem Programm Illustrator. Nun muss ich da ein Logo für einen Tshirt-Druck erstellen und am besten das ganze als EPS-exportieren.

Das Logo verwendet diese Schriftart: http://www.dafont.com/marcelle.font
Nun will ich aber NICHT dass mein Logo mit diesem "Fancy-Textur"-Effekt versehen ist.

Wie soll ich das am besten anstellen? Also ich habe den Text mit der Schrift eigetippt. Kann ich dann den Text irgendwie modifizieren, damit ich den komplett befülle?

Vielen Dank,
sonnigen Gruß,
Corona aus FFM.


----------



## Beppone (21. Mai 2007)

Huh, schon 6 Tage und noch keine Antwort, hab ich glatt übersehen.

Also: Schriftzug setzen, in Pfade konvertieren. Gruppierung aufheben.
Jetzt liegen nur noch Objekte vor, die beliebig veränderbar sind.

Grüße!


----------

